# Jagger- The Instagram star!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Georgeous boy, very vibrant color !


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, love the pics!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

he's so gorgeous! but I already knew that because i follow him on instagram


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Coldbrew said:


> he's so gorgeous! but I already knew that because i follow him on instagram


That is so cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! His coat is astounding! Is he still working toward a Championship? Or did I just miss the post?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He's a beauty. I am waiting for news about my Journey girl.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a beautiful boy! His coat is astounding! Is he still working toward a Championship? Or did I just miss the post?


He got halfway and his other Mother decided she absolutely despises showing. So unless she has a change of heart, sadly, he will never be a champion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> He's a beauty. I am waiting for news about my Journey girl.


I will let you know as soon as we know!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He got halfway and his other Mother decided she absolutely despises showing. So unless she has a change of heart, sadly, he will never be a champion.



What a shame................will he still be used for breeding? (After testing of course!)Bet he would father some gorgeous pups with the background he has!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I follow him on Instagram; he's a beauty!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a shame................will he still be used for breeding? (After testing of course!)Bet he would father some gorgeous pups with the background he has!


It is a terrible loss, because without a title, the only girls he can be bred to are girls I own. He could be a big benefit to the world of red and apricot Poodles because there are not a lot of quality red boys out there. But, you cannot make someone like or enjoy something they are determined not to.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Beautiful pics! Beautiful boy!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Want! Want! Want a Red!!!! and even with out a title, I would think that there would be others interested in him. I would love to have the opportunity to breed to him (if I ever get a girl you would allow), titles would not prove that he has a great background and a wonderful breeder improving the breed like you are with your work!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AngelAviary said:


> Want! Want! Want a Red!!!! and even with out a title, I would think that there would be others interested in him. I would love to have the opportunity to breed to him (if I ever get a girl you would allow), titles would not prove that he has a great background and a wonderful breeder improving the breed like you are with your work!


Cannot happen without a title. Not because not having a title changes him or anything about him, but it is an agreement that is in place. I was delighted when it was amended enough that I have been permitted to breed my own girls to him. It did not have to go that way, but did because of the graciousness of the stud dog owner. If you'd ever consider co-owning a girl with me, she could be bred to him because my name would be on her.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I seriously love this boy!!! So hansome


----------

